# No spark



## spivey (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a Craftsman with the 18.5 inotec. It was running fine, I turned it off to move some brush. When I got back on and tried to start it no spark. I tried jumpering the seat safety, still no spark. Checked the keyway on the flywheel, it was ok. Could it be the magneto? Is there anyway to check it? I don't want to randomly repalce parts to trouble shoot it.


----------



## joebrumbe (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a problem similar to this and it turned out to be the starter solenoid!

Good luck!


----------

